# Filmon and iPad



## yiannis75 (Oct 9, 2011)

Just to let everyone know the filmon app is back in the apple App store now. Don't know why it was removed in the first place nor do I know why it's back, I'm just letting you all know it's back if you want to download it again!

There were several users who had lost it and we're worried about their UK TV.


----------



## Papageno (Dec 13, 2012)

Yes I found it was back on as an iPad app again but I don't know if you have found that it keeps crashing with annoying regularity. 
This used to be the problem before they removed the app so I thought this would have been fixed - obviously not.
If this happens to you the simplest thing to do tho' is to forget the app and just type in 'FilmOn' in your Safari search engine and get the program this way - takes a few more seconds to get it but it's much more stable.


----------



## Leyland2012 (Feb 27, 2012)

The ipad version we have have been the best you can get. It has never faltered here, brillant picture. The one on the PC is a little better. The one we got with the TV installation is terrible, (runs on an android box). We have been told by the installation guy that Filmon are backing out of the android market soon so a VPN looks like the way to go.


----------

